# First Cycle Of IVF with PCOS: Looking for success stories!



## Wifeathome (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi There Everyone!

First of let me tell you my story... 

After getting married to the love of my life in December 2011 we decided that we would start trying for our first. After some time Mother Nature slowly stopped visiting me and although I continually took pregnancy tests to no avail I was beginning to think it would never happen. After visiting my gp I discovered that my prolactin level was high and I was referred to the fertility clinic where I was diagnosed with PCOS. 
I was put on clomid for 6 months and placed on the IVF list. although Mother Nature started to visit on a regular basis we still couldn't catch. And although she continued to stay nothing happened. Now we have started IVF and I'm on 150ml of menopur and now centrtide. 

Reason I'm here! 

Although I always stay positive and I am convinced that gods stalk will visit me I'm looking for success stories of IVF/ICSI with PCOS.

Thank You.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello!

(I sent you a message, hope you got it!)

I have PCOS, and although im not a success story, i did really well with IVF thanks to the PCOS!

I responded really quickly on 150 menopur and only did injections for 7 days. I was lucky to end up with 4 blasts.

Have a good look around. There is some useful information on the Top Tips thread, and also some good info on the Useful Threads thread.

When is your first scan?

Good luck xxx


----------



## Wifeathome (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank You!

I had my first scan on Wednesday after 4 days of 150 menopur. I had 11 follicles 3 of which were 10mm and above in my right ovary and 10 follicles of which 2 were above 10mm in my left. I started cetrotide on Wednesday. I'm due to go back for another scan on Monday.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah there are brilliant numbers honey, well done you!

We did a poll on how long people take to stim and it varied from 6 (technically i was 6 and a half days) to 21 days: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324908.0

Have you seen the cycle buddies section? It's where people at the same stage of treatment all chat, it might be helpful for you, some ladies find it invaluable.

Good luck for Monday 

Xxx


----------



## Wifeathome (Jan 31, 2015)

Morning Cloudy!

Hope your well on this Sunday Morning!

I've got to be honest I'm not feeling positive today, and I'm getting rather stressed about the whole thing. The more I look into it the more I doubt it. 

I'm my own worst nightmare. 

How do I join this months cycle buddies group? Do you know? 

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't google and just stay on here, we will look after you 

Your hormones are going to be all crazy honey so don't worry, just get spoilt and do whatever makes you happy at the moment.

The Cycle Buddies thread you will probably be best on is Jan/Feb, it's quite active because a lot of ladies are stimming at the moment so they will know how you are feeling:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331972.0

Have a lovely day honey and look after yourself xxx


----------



## Wifeathome (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Cloudy! 

Been to scan all went well, ovaries have gone a little mad but it's looking like ec is on Wednesday. 

They are going to call later to tell me when to take ovritelle but didn't tell me whether to take menopur and cetrotide with it as well. 

So confused.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah that's brilliant news!

If I remember correctly it was on the call when they told me about the trigger that they told me what to do with the certrotide (I already had stopped the menopur by then) - Im sure i did my certrotide as normal on trigger day, and then that was it. Although I was a bit loopy by then  

Hope you are ok and more calm xxx


----------



## Wifeathome (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Cloudy, 

So I had the egg collection today, which went really well, they were looking for 5-15 eggs, instead they collected 34 which was great news unfortunately they are looking to freezing them so it will be frozen egg transfer apparently I have read that it's better that way but am well confused about how long I will have to wait. 

I'm still quite sore and I was quite ill after but I am settling down abit now. Going in for a blood test and scan tomorrow.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Incredible, well done you. I bet you are feeling a bit rubbish tonight!

Have they frozen your eggs today then or taking them through fertilisation first? I know every clinic is different.

I was on the verge of a freeze but just scraped into transfer because my ohss improved massively (I also had a lot of empty follies and got less eggs because of that). At my clinic they did fertilisation and then froze on day 5, and said that we could have transfer the next month.

Hope you feel better soon and get on ok tomorrow  

Xxx


----------



## Wifeathome (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Cloudy, 

Yes feeling very tired and very sore, been sick most of the day. 

I believe there going to fertilise and then freeze depending on my recovery. 

I have to go back tomorrow for bloods and an external scan. 

Where are you in the process?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah bless you  

Extra strong mints got me through the sickness stage, they always help me when I feel sick for some reason!

I'm currently waiting for a miscarriage testing appointment before we have our last embie transferred. 

Let me know how you get on tomorrow  

Xxx


----------

